# What happened to watched forums and watched threads on the menu



## dr k (Oct 24, 2021)

I use my Samsung Galaxy S7 and had 10 or so watched forums for alerts. I haven't gone to the menu in awhile and checked my watched forums. Im getting alerts but can't find my list in the menu.


----------



## wild west (Oct 24, 2021)

Same issue here. I'd hate too loose them


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 24, 2021)

Just posted in the thread by 

 wild west
  . Can't remember how to post threads but in the forum "home page changes" go to post 38, there's a link there. But can't find it in menu either. I put a screenshot there also








Hope that helps 

Ryan


----------

